# Change steering coupling disc 66 GTO



## Fredrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Im changing the rubber in the steering since it broke and need som help on how i get the two cone-shaped bolts out that holds down the clamps for the rubber. Help is rally apriciated! :confused


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Fredrick said:


> Im changing the rubber in the steering since it broke and need som help on how i get the two cone-shaped bolts out that holds down the clamps for the rubber. Help is rally apriciated! :confused


i would remove the 3 bolts that hold the steering sector to the frame. that should give you enough wiggle room to get the whole colar out of there and get it in a vise.


----------



## Fredrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Should that really be necessary? there must be an easier way to just get the clamps away and just replace the rubber. 

The car is outside of an autoshop and the rubber broke on the way to the shop when we towed it. I want to change the rubber so i can stear the car in to te shop where a friend of mine is gonna repair the transmission.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

coupling must come out to replace rubber. Rubber will not just slide in, but some oversize bolts, washers and nuts with bailing wire can be used to just keep the joint together to just push and steer the car into place. However, you can just use a floor jack under front crossmember if just to push and steer car into shop.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Fredrick said:


> Should that really be necessary? there must be an easier way to just get the clamps away and just replace the rubber.


Well if you could figure out an easier way then you wouldn't be here would you??
You need to take the whole thing out to replace the rubber.

Love when people ask for help- get it -and then want an easier solution.
I mean its only 3 bolts holding the steering box in, how easier can it get?


----------

